# Picked up a Dark Moss 2018 SEL Premium 4Motion



## LuckyDogg (Feb 4, 2003)

Posted in the Tiguan thread in the Car Lounge, but cross-posting here as the proud new owner of a 2018 Dark Moss Metallic SEL Premium 4Motion.











We're (fingers crossed) adopting next month, so my husband made a pretty strong argument it was time to upgrade. This replaced our 2012 Night Blue Metallic SEL 4Motion, which was a great car, albeit a little tight on space.

Deal was $500 under MSRP, VWOA's 1.9% financing, and a hell of a figure on the trade, so we're happy with how it calculated out. I love the color, and similar to the Limestone Gray on my Golf R, it can really look different depending on the light you're in. Already have WeatherTech liners on order (...winter is coming) though they are only making the fronts right now (fingers crossed they eventually do get to the backs).

The technology on this thing is insane and leaps and bounds from my Golf R -- lane departure warning, LED headlamps, digital cockpit, blind spot monitors, silky smooth touch screen. We're really happy with the purchase, and can't wait to see how much baby crap it can hold


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats on the new ride and (hopefully) a new member of the family. Tig should make an excellent family vehicle. Happy trails and God bless!


----------



## smg64ct203 (Jan 26, 2003)

That's a nice color, good luck. I just took delivery of mine it's a white silver sel. I was concerned about the engine not being powerful enough. After driving it I feel it has plenty of power. I can't get over how quiet and how smooth the ride is.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

looks great!
i love my Moss Green 18 Tig as well!!

the color is what kept me from getting the SEL! just couldn't pass it up with the way it looks.


----------



## gjamesm105589 (Oct 18, 2017)

I have a dark moss Highline with Driver's Assistance package arriving in the next week or so. The dealer stated there wouldn't be any arriving in Atlantic Canada until late December/Early January so they are paying to have one shipped from Ontario!


----------



## jayburnaby (Oct 19, 2017)

congrats , got white comfortline two weeks ago, 1500 under the MSRP through a old friend , I guess not too bad for a 2018 Tiguan, sadly had to trade my beloved 2016 GTI in.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

LuckyDogg said:


> Posted in the Tiguan thread in the Car Lounge, but cross-posting here as the proud new owner of a 2018 Dark Moss Metallic SEL Premium 4Motion.
> 
> We're (fingers crossed) adopting next month, so my husband made a pretty strong argument it was time to upgrade. This replaced our 2012 Night Blue Metallic SEL 4Motion, which was a great car, albeit a little tight on space.
> 
> ...


congrats on the ride and hopefully the adoption went well. I'm looking at the SEL P and curious how you swung that price. did they have it on the lot or did you order it?


----------



## LuckyDogg (Feb 4, 2003)

DanSan said:


> congrats on the ride and hopefully the adoption went well. I'm looking at the SEL P and curious how you swung that price. did they have it on the lot or did you order it?


I wasn't willing to consider any of the models other than the SEL-P (they just look too dowdy with the halogen lights), so when we saw a dealer nearby had one in Dark Moss we went to check it out. Scheduled the test drive in advance so we showed up and they had it ready, drove it about, and then went in and talked numbers. It took us a little while to get to terms, but nothing atypical in terms of negotiating. I'm sure it being toward the end of the month on a Tuesday helped -- they likely didn't have much showroom traffic that day so they were willing to deal.


I bought my Golf R sight unseen with no negotiation, so I owed it to myself to get a deal this go around 


And the adoption has been great -- we have a healthy two-month old son!


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

LuckyDogg said:


> I wasn't willing to consider any of the models other than the SEL-P (they just look too dowdy with the halogen lights), so when we saw a dealer nearby had one in Dark Moss we went to check it out. Scheduled the test drive in advance so we showed up and they had it ready, drove it about, and then went in and talked numbers. It took us a little while to get to terms, but nothing atypical in terms of negotiating. I'm sure it being toward the end of the month on a Tuesday helped -- they likely didn't have much showroom traffic that day so they were willing to deal.
> 
> 
> I bought my Golf R sight unseen with no negotiation, so I owed it to myself to get a deal this go around
> ...



Totally agree with you as I've been spoiled. all my vw's had HID's and I think its sad that VW is still being cheap with the HID/LED headlights. i know a guy at work with a $17k mirage that has HID headlights... like come on. apparently SEL P's are super hard to come by around me so i might have to settle. thanks for the info and congrats on the adoption!


----------

